# Pigeon victory -- at least for now... and a question.



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi there -- I just discovered this wonderful site!

I live in a converted factory loft, and there have been wonderful pigeons living just outside my studio window (I'm a painter) since we moved in last August. I have fallen completely in love with them!

I had a mated pair nest earlier this spring, only to have the gutter flooded with rain, and the nest abandoned  

My sadness was relieved when another pair moved in and nested in a higher rafter -- and on March 31st, the first of two eggs was laid. 

So -- yesterday, I heard this horrible noise outside the window.... the building manager was out there with a terrible sucking machine, vacuuming out the rafters and destroying nests! I begged and pleaded with him to leave this one nest alone, and he did -- I think it was when I started crying that he couldn't say no. The scared parents returned to sit the eggs very soon. 

Today, he was out there putting up chicken wire to prevent further nesting, but, as promised, he left a good 5 feet or so between the wire and "our" nest. I was terrified that I would come home to another abandoned nest due to all the ruckus, but mama bird is sitting the nest still -- they're very jumpy, but still around. ( I feed them and give them fresh water daily, and they were unusually startled when I opened the window.) 

Here's my question -- I don't know how long the eggs may have lain unattended today, nor how often this may happen while he finishes his evil chicken wire project. I'm in California, and it is quite warm here at the moment. Can the eggs survive an hour or two unincubated and still be viable if it is warm?

I'd be so very, very sad if they moved away! I've gotten so used to the lovely clucking and cooing and little tapping feet -- I really love these birds, and I am so hoping to see babies born, too!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi and welcome to Pigeon-Talk! The eggs should be fine. Well done on your behalf to save these soon to be pigeon babies!

Terry


----------

